# Bulb Wattage melting bulb terminals



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

there are a variety of bulbs out there along with bulb wattages for the 9007 bulbs.. my question is.. i have the Eurolite bulbs plasma white i think... what ever they are.. the wattage on them is 100/80 now.. ive tried others.. and other wattages.. and i LOVE the output of these bulbs in there rightnow.. i dont like otherbrands.. and i wont like the silverstars.. my problem is that my terminals keep melting because of the heat coming from the bulbs wattage.. our factory watts are supposed to be 65/90 or something like that.. id have to look in the manual again.. anyways.. what can i do so that they wont keep burning out.. now.. i know that there are hondas and other nissans and other vehicles terminals that can withstand the wattage of my bulbs.. but the question is.. which terminal..? 

or is it a bad ground connection? ive checked wires and they seem a little corroded.. but they should be fine.. whats the wattage supposed to be coming out of the wires if they ARE grounded properly? help.. any Factual info would be greatly appreciated... Travis


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Use 55watt bulbs and end the problems....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's sad but true, go back to the 65/55 set and this will rid of melting problems, some in mind are 3a racing from pepboys, silverstars, cool blues, anything other than apc, cause they're not blue at all..........check out the ractive set too.....but stay away from those that say 80/100 on the box........


----------



## seriuss (Apr 25, 2003)

i have high wattage bulbs on my car (90/100), but i am also using a upgraded wiring harness so the stock plugs dont get fried. you might wanna try that. i bought mine from matrix racing . check it out.


----------



## cargeec 99xe (May 10, 2002)

To check if the wire connections are good, you need a volt meter to confirm you have the correct voltage at the bulb. If the connections are bad and you clean them up, you'll only make the bulbs burn hotter


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> the wattage on them is 100/80 now


This is your problem. Going over 55w and you risk cooking the terminals.


----------



## ebruceii (Apr 17, 2003)

or just pick up a set of beefier harnesses at Pep Boys for like $8 and use them to replace the stock ones. I did that for the 9006 fogs on my Lex and it works great.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ebruceii said:


> *or just pick up a set of beefier harnesses at Pep Boys for like $8 and use them to replace the stock ones. I did that for the 9006 fogs on my Lex and it works great. *


thats what i did.. ok .. you guys arent totally listening to me.. yes i KNOW that i should go back to the stock wattage.. BUT... 
the hondas and other cars out there can handle the 100w bulbs.. should i get a honda terminal? or is it my wiring that is cooking the terminal... 

i have allready bought terminals from autozone.. they are stronger and bigger.. but occasionally i have to STILL wiggle my terminal and bulb to get them to come on at night.. 

if i have to go back to stock i will.. i know this... but.. one.. does anyone know the wattage of the silverstars from silvania? and two.. anyone know of a good quality bulb other than silverstars? that are still bright white.. and NOT yellow with a pinch of white.. Travis


----------



## vega_totone (Jun 26, 2003)

PIAA are good, if you wanna spend the money on them


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah i know god!.. lol.. anyother brands though?.. actually.. i wend ahead and bought another terminal for the bulb.. im gonna wait and see if the other one burns again.. so far i think this time that it was just the stud probe for the neutral.. i think it was just not getting a good connection because it was broken.. so ill see.. if it is the wattage still for these terminals.. then ill just go back to stock wattage with the silverstars.. Travis


----------



## fos160se (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm using 100/130wats Xenion bulbs for the past 6months and everything is still fine.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

what chassis is your nissan? i dont even think its the same sentra... but what were your stocks before? and could you show me a picture of your bulb terminals? and what type of bulbs do you use in yours? the same 9007's? or 9004's? which ever they are damn it.. i can never remember which is a NO NO and which is the right one.. (stupid manuals.. )Travis


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, few things:
either use stock wattage bulbs, or upgrade the wiring harness. Bulbs with high output like that will melt the harness. I have an aftermarket wiring harness, 100/90 XD5 bulbs and I am real happy.

also, PIAA arent that great, despite them having a bluer appearence, they will actually reduce light output (in lumens) due to the blue tinting. Here is a chart I posted in a different thread, it came from hidforum.com as a comparison of halogen bulbs to the stock bulb:

+50%: Philips Vision Plus
+20%: Osram/Sylvania Xtra Vision
+20%: Osram/Sylvania Silverstar
+0%: Philips Bluevison
+0%: Osram/Sylvania Cool Blue
+0%: Osram/Sylvania Halogen Plus
+0%: OEM bulbs like GE. 
-10%: PIAA Superwite


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ok for the last damn time.. i have aftermarket wiring harness LOL.. hey.. do the philips or sylvania silverstars have a white look to them or yellow? i HATE yellow and LOVE HID white.. Travis


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey Travis, do you have an aftermarket wiring harness?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes...going over wattage is always considered bad in the engineers point of view.
Higher wattage=more current going throught the wires.
More current in wires=more heat produced.

Get bigger wires and a better terminal!
Hmmmfor around 100watts...
lemme do the math 100/12 = 8.3amps!
OUCH!!!!

Get a guage of wire thats rated for 8.3amps!
That means get around...18 guage wire should work fine..


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

hey Travis about that aftermarket wiring harness...

Yes Silverstars are white not yellow.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey rama....... thats sad man.. sorry to see that at the bottom of your signature.. i havnt lost mine yet but im sure its real rough.. im sure from where shes at right now shes lookin down at ya and thinking.. im proud of him/her.. again.. sorry to hear about that.. Sincerly , Travis

ok bigger gauge.. welp looks like the silverstars for me LOL. i dont wanna mess with the wireing of a car.. last time someone did that to my probe.. every other week i was wondering if when i went out to the car if i would have lighting that night.. Travis


----------

